# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Hardies Cork and Vinyl Underlay - Asbestos Containing?

## RichoR

Gday all...been looking through the forums and google but can't seem to find a definitive answer to the following...Be great if anyone can offer some advise: 
Bought my place about 5 years ago in Sydney (near Bankstown) built in the mid to late sixties...Decided to rip up the vinyl in the bedrooms and polish the subfloor hardwood as it's in great condition 
In 2 of the bedrooms masonite has been laid over the subfloor which is fine but in the other room I've found that "Hardies Cork and Vinyl Underlay" (stamped all over the sections) has been used... 
Now unfortunately I don't know (and can't find out from the old owners) when this was laid but it "looks" like it's no more than 20 years old judging by the condition of the underlay and the style of the vinyl print.. 
I've spoken with a flooring bloke as well as my uncle who was a boilermaker and both mentioned that asbestos really wasn't used in this type of application but of course anything produced before '85 you can't be sure about... 
Have already removed a bit (P2 respirator used etc) and plan to send it away to a testing facility in Lane Cove (after speaking with the guy there he didn't think it would be either) but just wondering if anyone had any direct experience with this material? 
I do note on the James Hardie site they still use/sell this product 
Cheers

----------


## goldie1

I used to install the stuff in the 70s and as far as I remember it was AC sheet same as any other fibro. Just depends how old it  
is. If the testing says its not it could just mean it was manufactured after the change over to fiber cement

----------


## RichoR

> I used to install the stuff in the 70s and as far as I remember it was AC sheet same as any other fibro. Just depends how old it  
> is. If the testing says its not it could just mean it was manufactured after the change over to fiber cement

  Thanks mate...Sent the sample for analysis and it came back asbestos free (organic fibres only)

----------

